# Vitamin B12 Injections



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Anyone know where i can buy Vitamin B12 in an injectable form?

Want to get on it asap to get my hunger up for my next cycle.

I know Synthetek do it but i am looking for alternatives.

Help appreciated guys

Paul


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

why you not takin it in the oral form paul just as a matter of interest mate?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by Jud6572
> 
> *why you not takin it in the oral form paul just as a matter of interest mate? *


Because he has a fetish about needles 

Seriously Paul mate, I have never heard of any research which suggests that B12 increases hunger.

It is primarily used for people with Chronic Fatuigue Syndrome (CFS) to give them more energy .. Geri Halliwell used B12 to combat fatigue remember .. I cant imagine her wanting to pile in the calories!

L


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Vitamin B12 used in high dosages (i.e Injections) majorally increase appitite.

Also, Energy release is improved, and vascularity is improved due to the effect on red blood cells.

I cant give you any studies at the moment as i am at work, and i dont really want to be searching for "Vitamin B12 Injections" etc at work 

I`ll try dig out some info for you later when i get home.

I choose injectable rather than tablets, because Injectables are easier to take (1 injection every couple of days, as apposed to several tablets EVERY Day throughout the day)

Also the injectable forms are more potent.

Paul


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

u can get it at your local chemist - if not i can, but imo periactin is alot better and can be got of your local chemist - on the other hand leave out the orals


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Injectable B12 at chemist?


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

thats where i can get mine mate..


----------



## red sirus (Apr 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by Paul Govier
> 
> *Vitamin B12 used in high dosages (i.e Injections) majorally increase appitite.*
> 
> ...


Hello mate,

As mrt mentioned you can get vitb12 from a chemist but to be honest it isnt that great and is too expensive.

What would be very benefical would be kyno,has b12 in it along with amp and a whole load of other stuff.

You can get 100ml for about 15 quid (not a steroid so price can be given lol)

You also get the benefits of vascularity as you mentioned greater endurance and energy.

For the money it cant be beat,not miracle stuff but good imo.

BTW Periactin will make you tired as fcuk


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

Paul just some info i found on my travels thought you might be interested mate.

B-12/Folic Acid

Vitamin B12 is essential for the normal functioning of all body cells, but especially those of the nervous system, bone marrow, and intestinal tract. Both folic acid and vitamin B12 are involved in the normal development and functioning of the red blood cells and they work in conjunction to construct the genetic material of the cells. Folic acid is also responsible for normal utilization of amino acids and proteins.

Bad eating habits, digestive disorders, alcohol use and drug intake are all factors which may influence the availability of Vitamin B12 and folic acid in the body. Deficiencies in these areas can lead to problems in the circulatory, nervous and digestive systems and can adversely affect fat, carbohydrate, and protein metabolism. Vegetarians are particularly subject to vitamin B12 deficiencies because B12 does not occur in plants (with the exception of peanuts ) in any appreciable amount.

The normal requirements for these B-complex vitamins are small in comparison to some other members of the group, but they are very important.

Injectable Vitamin B-12 FAQ

Q. Does supplementing with non-injectable B-12 give you the same effects?

A. To simply answer this question, the answer is no. Your GI tract will destroy more than 90% of vitamin b-12 when you take it orally. When you inject gets absorbed differently.

Q. Is injectable B-12 legal?

A. You may buy it over the net legally, but it is difficult to walk into a pharmacy and pick it up. Here, in North America it is legal. It is also easy to get in Canada

Q. What benefits do I have when taking B-12?

A. Vitamin B-12 is known to increase RBC (red blood cells.) It is also known to dramatically increase appetite and energy. Some people may not notice the appetite affects as well as others.

Q. Who should use B-12?

A. Anyone can use B-12. But with Injectables I would advise someone be 18 years of age or older. But of course, 21 years of age or older when using other substances such as steroids

Q. Where is B-12 found?

A. B-12 is found in virtually everything you consume on a daily basis. The B-12 in the food you consume is not equivalent to the B-12 you would inject, the food you consume is smaller than the injects.

Q. How many Cubic Centimeters (CC's) should I take weekly?

A. Any amount you desire. No more than 7cc's (7,000mgs) a week. Some people take ½ cc or 1cc a week some take 5-7. Try to do two weeks on, than two weeks off, and so on.

Q. If I went nuts with vet grade everyday or every other day, can I get the same results?

A. Yes. You will see the same results. If you go "nuts" and take over 7,000mgs a week than it would be a waste

Q. Can you overdose on B-12 if it's water-soluble?

A. No.

Q. how quickly will one notice the energy and appetite?

A. The energy may show up three days to a week. The appetite will show up about the second week, but of course, this depends on the person.

For someone just using injectable b-12, can any sort of increased muscle mass/strength be expected?

A. I have been using it for a while now. I have noticed a little bit of mass, but it is probably from the increase in appetite. Strength is not any higher, nor is it lower. There are no studies stating increased strength/mass

Q. What's the deal with 2 weeks on/2 weeks off? Does B12 really need to be cycled, and why?

A. The reason for cycling b-12 is because the effects wear off after awhile from desensitization. You don't need to cycle, but I would recommend it

Q. Does it hurt?

A. No, not compared to anything else you can inject. Of course it all depends on your pain threshold too

Q. Where do you buy it from? I'm having trouble searching for the Injectables and all I'm finding are the orals.

A. You can get it at http://www.valleyvet.com/ for about ten bucks for a 250ml bottle. (Search for B-12 or Cyanocobalamin)

Can you stack? Is there a problem with taking it while on a cycle?

A. There is no problem "stacking" it just make sure to try to cycle on and off every two weeks

B12 can be injected with slin pins, correct?

A. Yes

Cheers Jud6572


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by red sirus
> 
> *
> What would be very benefical would be kyno,has b12 in it along with amp and a whole load of other stuff.*
> ...


Hello mate.

Sounds interesting. What kind of dosages are we talking about here?

Paul


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

THanks for the info Jud.

I`ll stick that up into the articles section also

Paul


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

no probs apparently according to the article 7000mgs a week will suffice any more of the substance is wasted.


----------



## kaney07 (May 8, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220608413424&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220605394534&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220605394063&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## J4CKT (Feb 18, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Because he has a fetish about needles
> 
> *Seriously Paul mate, I have never heard of any research which suggests that B12 increases hunger. *
> 
> ...


Synthetek have an injectable B12 product. They have also posted an article showing the mechanism by which the product works, its benefits etc.

Quite a good read.

http://www.synthetek.com/synthelamin-appetite-stimulator/

http://www.synthetek.com/synthelamin-appetite-stimulator/


----------



## J4CKT (Feb 18, 2010)

*Here is an excerpt from the article on hunger.*

Hunger

It was established more than half a century ago that Vitamin B12 intake increases feelings of hunger in both humans and animals which leads to increased food intake and the potential for subsequent growth.

In a study carried out by Wetzel, vitamin B12 was orally administered to children who were in various states of recovery from growth failure or who exhibited slow progress. The study found that the "clinical changes after B12 administration were those of increased physical vigor, alertness, better general behavior, but above all, a definite increase in appetite, manifested by demands for second helpings, as contrasted with comparatively indolent food habits before" 1. Increases in the appetites of children were found in several other studies during this time period specifically attributable to vitamin B12 8,9,11.

In pigs, the addition of vitamin B12 was found to increase daily feeding per from 2.57 pounds of food and an average weight gain of .87 pounds per day to that of 3.21 lbs of feed consumption and a 1.2 lb per day body weight gain. These results led the authors to conclude that "the significantly greater gains made by pigs in lot 2 were [likely] due to the addition of vitamin B12 concentrate" 2.

In a study carried out in mice, the authors noted that "the difference in growth rate resulting from the administration of increasing amounts of vitamin B12 is very striking&#8230; Increasing the daily administration of vitamin B12 from 0.001 to 0.01 grams resulted in a growth increment during the 15-day test period of approximately 4 grams in the case of the thyroid-fed mice but of only 1 gram in the low fat group. This increase in growth rate was attributed to B12′s effect at increasing food intake". 3

Although the ratio is not specifically relevant to humans, it is interesting to note that in pigs it was found that vitamin B12 administered orally required dosages 5 to 10 times higher than administration by injection to achieve the same effect4.

In another study involving rats receiving vitamin B12 and eating ad libitum, it was found that they grew more rapidly, ate more of the diet and retained more nitrogen than their controls. The conclusion of the study was that Vitamin B12 was associated with increased growth, food intake and nitrogen balance 5.

In an early study involving humans and the entire vitamin B complex, a supplementary ingestion of approximately 150 units of vitamin B (representing an increase of about 50% in the daily vitamin B intake) produced increases of from 17 to 25% in the grams of food consumed per child per day. The caloric ingestion during these periods of increased food consumption correlated to a slight degree with increased weight gains11.

So how does Vitamin B12 Increase Hunger?

There are probably multiple reasons. However one reason may be its participatory role in the conversion of Histamine to N-methylhistamine. As a methyl donor (meaning that chemically it gives up its methyl group), methylcobalamin reduces homocysteine to methionine (because homocysteine + methyl group = methionine) via a process known as "The Methionine Cycle"12.

Cycle of conversion of homocycteine to methionine to S-Adenosyl-Methionine (SAMe) initiated by methylcobalamin's transfer of a methyl group.

Methionine is converted back into S-Adenosyl-Methionine (SAMe) by giving up its methyl group to a number of different compounds. In this way many types of methylated compounds are produced13.

One of those compounds is N-methylhistamine. The enzyme "Histamine N-methyltransferase" (HMT) catalyzes the transfer of a methyl group from S-Adenosyl-Methionine (SAMe) to the secondary amino group of the imidazole ring of Histamine forming N-methylhistamine14.

Conversion of S-Adenosyl-Methionine (SAMe) to N-methylhistamine via transfer of a methyl group to Histadine.

So to reiterate and pick up an earlier step, cobalamin assumes two principal forms one of which is methylcobalamin. When hydroxocobalamin is transported into cells via the transcobalamin II transport protein (TCII), this transporter is degraded and hydroxocobalamin converted into 5-deoxyadenosylcobalamin which acts in the mitochondria and methylcobalamin which acts in the cellular cytoplasm. It is there that methylcobalamin is used in the Methionine Cycle to recycle Homocysteine back to Methionine. In this reaction B12 is the cofactor for the enzyme Methionine Synthase (these are the two initiators of this process). Methionine is an essential amino acid that is used to make SAMe. SAMe is the body's primary methyl donor for methylation reactions. One of those reactions indirectly converts Histamine to N-methylhistamine.

How does converting Histadine to N-methylhistamine increase hunger?

Alterations in brain histidine (and histamine) concentration are associated with changes in food intake. There is an inverse relationship between brain histidine (and histamine) and food intake such that elevated levels reduce hunger and reduced levels increase hunger15.

In addition the central histamine receptors (H1, H2 and H3) are involved in the regulatory process. Antagonizing histamine H1 receptors stimulate appetite and weight gain16-20.

On the other hand, it has been found that cerebroventricular infusion of an H3 receptor antagonist (thereby increasing synthesis and release of brain histamine) reduces hunger and depresses feeding in rats21.

However those compounds that are H3 receptor agonists (they decrease synthesis and release of brain histamine) increase hunger and feeding. N-Methylhistamine is an agonist at H3 receptors22,23.

So it would be expected that decreasing the amount of appetite suppressant (histamine) by converting it to an appetite stimulant N-Methylhistamine would have an overall effect of increasing appetite. This increased hunger effect was discovered more then half a century ago.

*References can be found on the article at:*

http://www.synthetek.com/synthelamin-appetite-stimulator/


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

This was a prety old thread. I have the b12 from synthetec but havnt got round to trying it.


----------



## michael_2516 (Aug 14, 2010)

Think ill give this a go aswell! unfortunatley u cant buy this over the counter it has to be prescribed!


----------



## rodburn (Jan 26, 2011)

Great White said:


> Anyone know where i can buy Vitamin B12 in an injectable form?
> 
> Want to get on it asap to get my hunger up for my next cycle.
> 
> ...


 Please let me know if you find a seller. [email protected]


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

ANy one know how good b12 injections are for tendonitis


----------



## bassdrive (Feb 14, 2011)

old thread or what. inaway i have 1000mg ones are they make you fee pretty good


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

has anyone tried the synthetek stuff? looking for something to combat tiredness in the miss. her B12 was very low in last bloodcheck

http://www.synthetek.com/products/synthelamin-appetite-stimulator/


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

yes i have used it. It did help a bit with tiredness. I keep meaning to start again.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Haven't tried these yet but I will be ordering some shortly...

http://www.alldaychemist.com/1731-vitneurin-b12.html


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice one chaps, might try some from alldaychem. whats the delivery like on em G-Fresh


----------



## cornish_celt (Feb 17, 2009)

Intravit Vit B12, 100ml for £9, Can't go wrong!

http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Intravit-B12-Injection-100ml/productinfo/INTRA100/


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

cornish_celt said:


> Intravit Vit B12, 100ml for £9, Can't go wrong!
> 
> http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Intravit-B12-Injection-100ml/productinfo/INTRA100/


Very very nice find and vet grade.

Ive always found that Vet grade B12 is far more potent than any other B12 ive used.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

awesome find! Thanks bro


----------



## cornish_celt (Feb 17, 2009)

Petmeds also do it, and is next day delivery, they're out of stock at the mo but here's the link

http://www.petmeds.co.uk/p-9169-intravit-b12-injection-100ml.aspx


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

ARE WE OK INJ ANIMAL GRADE INTO US?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

f8ck it, ordered it.


----------



## cornish_celt (Feb 17, 2009)

BIG BUCK said:


> ARE WE OK INJ ANIMAL GRADE INTO US?


 I use it alot mate, and know quite a few who prefer it to Human grade!


----------



## kennzee (Mar 21, 2010)

norbrook also do a combivit(b-complex) and a multivitamin injectable,i might try the b-complex,its sooo cheap


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

BIG BUCK said:


> ARE WE OK INJ ANIMAL GRADE INTO US?


absolutely.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

of course we are we are animals big duck 

mines been dispatched. let the energy begin, well after 10days or so from what i read


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

THANKS GUYS, SHOULD GET MINE TOMORROW, I'LL KEEP YOU POSTED.


----------



## kennzee (Mar 21, 2010)

i ordered 1 of each got mail today a professional will review my order before its released:confused1:any of you guys get this mail? oh ordered from hyperdrug..


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

YEH, GOT THE SAME REPLY, BUT STILL GOT MINE THIS MORNING AND INJ 1 ML TO BE SAFE, SAME AS A SMALL SHEEP IT SAYS ON TIN!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

how much are we supposed to be using? 1ml twice a week?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Just started the tabs a couple of weeks ago and am feeling more hungry don't knwo about more energy though..........might switch to this stuff too, anyone now the doses to jab?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Stuff stores in the body for a year and B-12 defencies are not very common unless you are older and the hydorchloric acid in the stomach is compromised.

Dieters do once a month, but you wont need more than once a week if that.

B-vitamins are best used together, so B-12 probably wont do alot, and even that probably should be with a complex.

They do sell B-complex injections at about the same price as just the B-12 and it has the same amount of B-12 in it.

That said, get the complex, it will be better.


----------



## kennzee (Mar 21, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Stuff stores in the body for a year and B-12 defencies are not very common unless you are older and the hydorchloric acid in the stomach is compromised.
> 
> Dieters do once a month, but you wont need more than once a week if that.
> 
> ...


yea i have the complex coming also its called combivit,dont think it has b12 in it though,ill try the complex first,what dosage you reckon mate 1ml per week??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, 1ml is fine that should have 1000 B-12 same as the B-12 injections.

Not too likely you will be defficient, but it is dirt cheap and wont hurt you.

In fact in cases of stress B-vitamins are a good addition.


----------



## kennzee (Mar 21, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Yah, 1ml is fine that should have 1000 B-12 same as the B-12 injections.
> 
> Not too likely you will be defficient, but it is dirt cheap and wont hurt you.
> 
> In fact in cases of stress B-vitamins are a good addition.


thanks mate..


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

be very carefull with b-12 ,watch your heomatacrit ,mine went dangerously high .

i would not take this on a regular basis without regular blood monotoring

just because there is no toxicity with b-12 doesnt mean high doses are safe at least not indirectly


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dean c said:


> be very carefull with b-12 ,watch your heomatacrit ,mine went dangerously high .
> 
> i would not take this on a regular basis without regular blood monotoring
> 
> just because there is no toxicity with b-12 doesnt mean high doses are safe at least not indirectly


How much were you taking?

You know gear raises hematocrit as well, so on cycle or potentially post cycle your levels would be elivated.


----------



## ives31 (Mar 26, 2011)

am interested in trying this for general fatigue.

Where do you buy the syringes and needles?


----------



## taylors2002 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi, I'm a qualified medical assistant and also myself suffered from chronic fatigue. I can sell these kits to you 5 weeks worth B12 vials and syringes for £45 inc postage and they are dispatched from the UK. They are extremely hard to get hold of in the UK and I had to buy in bulk from a doctor in Spain. They are fully boxed with instructions and is very easy to do yourself, a doctor in England won't take it seriously and abroad charges 25 euros per injection which is why I ended up buying the vials myself. They also helped with weight loss and balancing mood swings. If you need to know any more info or to purchase please contact me: [email protected] - I only have 3-4 kits left. Optovite B12 1000mcg.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Or, buy the B-complex which has 1000mcg of B-12 in it for about 25 bucks for 60ml

B-complex works better than B-12 alone, there is synergy between the two.

You can buy them from any vet place for very cheap.

I also used to use it for mixing my peptides instead of bacteriostatic water.

20ml for 25 bucks http://www.b12-shot.com/

Agri-labs B-complex 250ml for just $10.29 and it contains 1000 mcg vitamin B12, this is the stuff I bought.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07802-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=b-complex

Dirt cheap.....Would last you years.


----------

